# PATTAYA | Art on the Hill Pattaya Condominium



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Art on the Hill Pattaya Condominium

*Art on the Hill's strength lies in its close proximity to Pratumnak Hill's ring road, something that most competing condo property projects for sale on Pratumnak do not have. Its location is approximately 50 meters from the baht bus route that is currently to circling the hilltop, insuring a strong following of renters and expats who enjoy the cities frugal yet effective transportation network. Art on the Hill is a key project for Matrix Group's 2011 lineup as it aims to set a new standard in the property scene for communal yet uncrowded condo properties in Pattaya. The higher floors offer beautiful views of the Buddha Hill.


----------

